# Everyone getting busy again?



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

The phone really started ringing here the last couple of days. Lot's of service calls for water heaters, faucets and toilets etc. Scheduled a couple of good repipes for next week, repiping with my favorite Viega Pex!:thumbup:

How's everyone else doing out there? I hope things are picking up for everyone else too!:thumbsup:

I was going to stay away from some of the boards for a while for some personal reasons but decided I missed you guys too much and the therapy helps! I plan on being around most evenings here and on the other boards too! Seems some folks need some educating, JK!:laughing:
Don't worry, I plan on keeping it cool as a cucumber!:yes:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Things picked up here the last few days as well. Lots of RPZ Cert calls, people wanting new sillcocks installed, and plenty of drain cleaning.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Things picked up here the last few days as well. Lots of RPZ Cert calls, people wanting new sillcocks installed, and plenty of drain cleaning.



That's great sewerRatz, hopefully the start of good things!:thumbup:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

hey ironstranger where ya been? ive be busy, running around like a cat ****tin razor blades!!!!!!!!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

leak1 said:


> hey ironstranger where ya been? ive be busy, running around like a cat ****tin razor blades!!!!!!!!


 I hope you do not find an avatar depicting the cat ****tin razor blades.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

A couple of power plant proposals got accepted and school RPZ tests start next week. I probably got a month straight of work.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Been pickin up a little here too :thumbup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

leak1 said:


> hey ironstranger where ya been? ive be busy, running around like a cat ****tin razor blades!!!!!!!!



I've had a few personal family problems the last week but it's all good now. It's back to business as usual! :thumbsup:

Man, I'm glad you're busy, me too. I just took another call just a minute ago for someone wanting a new toilet and lavy faucet. I'll sell them a new Gerber ****ter and a new diamond Delta!:thumbup:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

just finished a rough on a sushi resturant ,now back to service calls, and they have been coming in pretty steady, i cant complain


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ironranger said:


> I've had a few personal family problems the last week but it's all good now. It's back to business as usual! :thumbsup:


I'll bet! :whistling2:

What happened to your website?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Things are picking up here in the great white north as well, about time


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I'll bet! :whistling2:


Well hey there Redwood! You can bet till the cows come home, gamblers always lose in the end! I'm just getting started.:laughing: 

On a personal note redwood, it could have been good. Could have spiked your hits big time. I'm no longer interested but thanks for leaving up my info, I do appreciate that. My phone has actually rang a few times becuase of it regarding the um, "situation". Got lot's of good info about thangs! hahahha


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> Things are picking up here in the great white north as well, about time


You still have ice on the lakes up there?:laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I'll bet! :whistling2:
> 
> What happened to your website?


What website?:laughing: Cool as a cucumber Redwood!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have to go look at a bad one tomorrow. Two story four plex, downstairs the sewer stack CI, is cracked down into the slab. Toilet right in front of it, toilet right behind the wall in the other apartment. The had some yahoo's over there jack hammering up the floor today, I wasn't even going to look. I'll stop in tomorrow to see what kind of damage they caused and then give them the proposal! OUCH!!!!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Work has gotton slow for me. DOnt know WTF is going on, was slammed for the past couple of months.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Nope, Ice has been gone a couple of weeks now. Sled dogs are able to swim again, the month we have before it freezes again is about the only time they can get in there. 1 more week till we can dig in the ground, then busy busy busy for a month until it's too hard again. Then back to snuggling to keep warm. Damn, I know I left your sign here somewhere.. what the hell?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Work has gotton slow for me. DOnt know WTF is going on, was slammed for the past couple of months.


Sorry to hear that RSP, hope things pick up for ya!:thumbsup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> Nope, Ice has been gone a couple of weeks now. Sled dogs are able to swim again, the month we have before it freezes again is about the only time they can get in there. 1 more week till we can dig in the ground, then busy busy busy for a month until it's too hard again. Then back to snuggling to keep warm. Damn, I know I left your sign here somewhere.. what the hell?


They finally took the truck road restrictions off here a couple weeks ago, since they did that all hell broke loose. For those of you down south, they don't allow certain larger trucks on certain roads in the spring until the frost is gone. It ruins the road big time.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

geting busy again? ...We never got slow.:thumbup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

service guy said:


> geting busy again? ...We never got slow.:thumbup:


You sound like me down here bro, been banging since the first of the year.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Lets bring it back on topic please, I think it is about. Everyone getting busy again and not about fighting?
> 
> Me, it's busy one day then not so busy.



Thank you Ron I agree! It does seem that a lot of folks here are picking up, that's a good thing!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

fortunately, I no longer worry about being busy. Between school, license seminars, apprentice classes, and seminars I do for a local college, I'm pretty much flat out all the time.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Well I am busy, but cutting trees not plumbing.


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

I have had a little work this week as well and have a little more scheduled for next week.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

I think I can see he lite bulb in the middle of the tunnel up here. Damn media scaring the bleep out of every one.


----------



## Plumberpilot (Apr 13, 2009)

Busy yes, but I've never dreaded the coming of fall like I do right now. Last year (fall and winter) was my worst in 25 years and I'm not seeing much in the way of real improvement yet Of course I've had nearly 2 decades of being in the berries so I shouldn't complain:no:


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

Hopefully here this is not just a wave, but we have been given plans for 10 new starts. Plus we are keeping busy with remodels. I hope everyone gets swamped with new starts and service calls today and through the summer.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm slammed!!!!!

I've been getting home at around 10pm everyday. I've got repipes,slab leaks, jet jobs, sewer lines coming out the yin yang. I've refered out more calls than I'm takeing. Thank goodness. I hope this keeps up, I've got to make up for last year since the economy took a dump.:thumbup::thumbsup::thumbup::thumbup1::yes::w00t:

Ya'll won't hear from me much for the next week so I figured I'd pop in on lunch. Peace out.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> I'm slammed!!!!!
> 
> I've been getting home at around 10pm everyday. I've got repipes,slab leaks, jet jobs, sewer lines coming out the yin yang. I've refered out more calls than I'm takeing. Thank goodness. I hope this keeps up, I've got to make up for last year since the economy took a dump.:thumbup::thumbsup::thumbup::thumbup1::yes::w00t:
> 
> Ya'll won't hear from me much for the next week so I figured I'd pop in on lunch. Peace out.



Wow, you're dedicated! I try and keep bankers type hours myself.:thumbup:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

This week has been crazy here. I am hoping i can at least take sunday off. I try to take at least one day off a week.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Never slowed down . PLUS it's picking up like crazy !! Can't get a break ! 

Hope the same for ALL you ALL real soon !!!

Cal


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We are busy and praying it stays that way. Winter was hot & cold for business.


----------



## Expressway (Jun 1, 2009)

Don't go away, I will be here very soon!!!!!!


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

glad yall got work-i cant buy a job here.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

cajunplumberjoe said:


> glad yall got work-i cant buy a job here.


What part of the state joe?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Work has picked up tremendously this week so far. Had to be the holiday. TO many beaches around here. Damn you FL.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

hey rock - in flordia you lay on the sand and look at the stars, and in calif. you lay on the stars and look at the sand.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

leak1 said:


> hey rock - in flordia you lay on the sand and look at the stars, and in calif. you lay on the stars and look at the sand.


Never thought of it that way Leak-1. RSP, thinking deeply:blink: now.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

Rockstarplumber-im Up In Northwest Louisiana Area


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

the only guys staying busy up here are the ones that have crews of illegals . cant compete with co's charging less per hour than my breakeven numbers. i am going to improve my burger flipping skills. boohoo


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

sorry-plumberman thought the question was from you. my reading skills suck.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Joe sent you a pm. We probly arent far from each other.


----------

